# What Species would be good in a 115 gallon long tank ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What can I stock in here...?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What are the tank dimensions?
Pygos or a large serra


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Its a 60"x18"x24"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You can keep just about any P in that tank for quite some time.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Idk if I should go wit reds or a manueli


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i would go with reds


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That would be a nice planter diamond rhom tank


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Is the manuelli's growth rate similar to the rhoms ? is it slow ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i think basically all serrasalmus species are slow growers


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I see, my tank has been cycling for about 2 weeks I tested the water and I'm ready but I can't make a decision on what species to get


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

is there anything specific your looking for in a species


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

everybody has rb's. go with something defferent. i had rb's, got old everywhere you look people have them.imo


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Something aggressive, a finger chaser that would grow at least 9-10 inches


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

imo solo orange piraya, they get big grow at a decent rate and look amazing.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I was thinking of a Rhom, but they grow way to slow

What about 2-3 pirayas ?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know why people are so obsessed with the 'finger chasing' thing. Do you guys really want a fish that's going to someday take a chunk out of your arm while you're cleaning the tank?!








I have a 120 with 5 full grown Red in it. Feed them and do a 50% water change/gravel vac once a week. They're healthy, active and very food aggressive. I drop whole fish fillets in there and they go berserk tearing them apart. Fun to watch.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

they all tear food up, its just a matter of preferance, you want something everybody has, or something rare, when the fish gets to know you their less likely to bite you, but im not saying its a100% chance they wont. i never had a problem. now i wouldnt keep my arm in their for long periods but like i said, i never had a problem. if somebody is scared to put their hand in the tank then shouldnt own p's .maybe they should go with mollies or angelfish, but i heard mollies get pretty aggressive during mating time, watch your fingers!lol


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm gonna go with a solo piraya and see how big it can grow


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

the keeper said:


> they all tear food up, its just a matter of preferance, you want something everybody has, or something rare, when the fish gets to know you their less likely to bite you, but im not saying its a100% chance they wont. i never had a problem. now i wouldnt keep my arm in their for long periods but like i said, i never had a problem. *if somebody is scared to put their hand in the tank then shouldnt own p's* .maybe they should go with mollies or angelfish, but i heard mollies get pretty aggressive during mating time, watch your fingers!lol










That's pretty dumb. I think when somebody is not scared to put there hand in the tank they shouldn't own Ps.

A solo piraya would be cool. But if you could find a small rohm and grow it that would also be cool. I got one when it was a half an inch about three years ago. Today it is right around 8 to 9 inches and will chase your finger. I have never saw a piraya chase but they sure are pretty. 
If I were in the market to fill that tank I would prolly get an Eigenmanni.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A manny or a Elong would be deadly, plant that bitch too!!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i have the same tank stocked with 3 pirayas, and a tern, they don't acknowledge me much but they are beautiful.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think a maculatus would be a cool piranha to put in there if you decide to go with a serra instead. Probably the most interactive seera I have owned besides maybe my gibbus. Macs are sweet looking and full of personality and attitude.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

im sure your not a little sissy like foodstamp is, i agree with *******, black mask elong, or manny and plant that motha!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Would 2-3 pirayas get along in a 115 gallon long tank for lifetime ?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

I just picked up my first ever piranha last month, my Elong is absolutely insane. He hates me, he hates my dog, he hates himself. He swims like crazy looking for food, he barges at the tank glass attacking himself, he's constantly scanning the tank looking for intruders and food lol. I'm very happy with him.







Get a elong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> Would 2-3 pirayas get along in a 115 gallon long tank for lifetime ?


No I would go with a tank that's 72" long and a width of 24" or a tank with customized dimensions.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I like everything about elongs except their look, they don't really look like piranhas I guess I'm just being picky lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

To have just one elong would be a waste of a tank IMO.
Go with a mac or three pirayas and then sell two of them once they are big


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Feefa.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Its a 60"x18"x24"


according to "italianstylzzz" a neon tetra







i kid, i kid


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

^^Lol!^^


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

the keeper said:


> im sure your not a little sissy like foodstamp is, i agree with *******, black mask elong, or manny and plant that motha!


So I'm a sissy because I don't think it's a good idea to get bit?

It's ok everyone bought it, you're tuff as nails.









I would just figure out what piranha you like the most. Then you can decide how many for how long in that tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are experienced with piranhas than I would even get a manny, they're one of the best looking serras, they have the potential to grow big and they usually got some spunk to the as well.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I guess I'm just gonna go with reds, so 5 would be good lifetime for a 115 gallon tank ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Should be ok if you don't really care abou trying to max them out.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

go with what works for you man if they get a little to big for the tank sell off 1 or 2, alot better than having to buy a bigger tank, but whatever decision you make good luck bro!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is so true, just sell the one you least like the most.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll stick with 4 reds


----------

